# cleaning chrome



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

What is the best way to clean 25 years of crud off of chrome parts?
I wire wheeled a small part of the trim and it cleaned but dulled the finish.
Immeasurable thanks for all the help!!!!


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Door trim is coated..won't buff that til you strip it...I use buffing compound and a wheel to polish the bumper........Stainless is easy with red compound bar and a buffing wheel.Trim would be the last thing I would worry about til the rest of the car is getting close to being done.......JB.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Wire wheels and stainless do not go together. I did the panel that my wipers sit on for my 70 with a wire wheel, took the stainless right off of it, p'd me off bad, had to paint it.
Chrome polish and a buffing pad should do it, or put a buffer wheel on your bench grinder. I bought a bench buffer at harbor tool for $40, works great.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

NO WIRE WHEELS! Red rubbing compound, followed by polishing compound, chrome polish, and then wax.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

The trim on top of the doors is anodized and will not buff until strip the anodizing off....JB.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Some stainless trim might be chrome plated. You can tell if it's plated if you get a hazy film look when you buff it. You can remove the chrome with 50/50 muratic (hyrochloric) acid and water (always add acid to water never water to acid). Then you should be able to buff it out. If it's aluminum then it will be anodized, this can be removed with over cleaner. From the looks of the bumper, you ain't going to polish rust off, it will need rechromed.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

old chrome like bumpers and headlight bezels will clean up with brillo/sos pads. rusted wheels and the likes will look much better.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Steel wool and coke for the chrome. They proved it worked on mythbusters.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree the brillo also.....i think I drank a steel wool and Coke at Happy Hour last week! arty:


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

*painting brake drums*

Are brake drums to be painted?
I've only seem them rusty lol
Or would it interfere with cooling?
How about the rear of the back plate?
thanks:rofl:


----------

